# 2 x chestnut geldings, 16hh-17hh



## cally6008 (13 May 2011)

Stolen last night
Altrincham, near where Spirit was taken from
Fencing cut

more details as and when know


----------



## cally6008 (13 May 2011)

someone's just posted saying that these horses only escaped and are back home now ...


----------



## cally6008 (13 May 2011)

Woodcote horses been found across the moss at Dainewell and are being collected now. Appears someone released them from the field. But theyre safe x


----------



## Cuffey (13 May 2011)

Needs to be treated like attempted theft by Police


----------



## fatpiggy (13 May 2011)

Probably some scrotes from the Racecourse or Partington out for a jolly.  Wonder if they drove the horses away though since that's a fair old way they've wandered.  Ah well, better than getting out onto the road the other way.


----------



## cally6008 (13 May 2011)

Not sure to be honest, been on news apparantley, a couple horses gone missing in hull as well ... general feeling (on group to find spirit on fb) is organised gang


----------



## fatpiggy (13 May 2011)

I'm always grateful that mine is clearly an old banger and doesn't box anyway.


----------



## Slowdrive (17 May 2011)

Hi, 
I was reading your post.  Glad the horses have been found.  I am a volunteer with Stolen Horse International aka NetPosse.com and we try to help people get reunited with their horses.

Right now, Debi Metcalfe has made an offer with our new website for people outside the USA and Canada.  Here is the email I was sent, so if you are aware of some needing assistance, please let them know about this offering.  I am not sure how long SHI will be doing this offer.


Dear...,

We are giving people outside of the US and Canada free listings. Stolen Horse International would love to offer our free services with Stolen Horse International, aka NetPosse.com for this horse and any other horses that you would like to list with our non profit organization. We do have a large viewership in the UK both here and on our Facebook social pages.  We , also, have a twitter and blog spots and some of our volunteers put the horses, trailers, tack, etc. on their Facebook pages and other horse forums as permitted by forum administrators.

We are expanding our services worldwide and for a limited time are allowing free registrations for horses, tack and trailers outside of the USA and Canada on our updated Stolen Horse International / NetPosse.com website. Our site is currently operating as a "Beta" site while we are testing and finishing the website. It is during this period that all of the International listings are free.

If you on behalf of the victims, or anyone in the UK would like to list their horses please contact us at stolenhorse@netposse.com for instructions so that the current fee will be waived. Please put your Free Registration and your country code in the subject line. You can view our current site at www.netposse.com.

Our new site is totally database driven and fully searchable. All listings have a webpage and four pictures and a flyer that anyone in the world can access and print.

I know if you have not heard of me you are wondering who I am. I too am a victim of theft. We found our horse after 51 weeks of searching in 1998. Idaho is the inspiration behind this nonprofit organizations. You can read our personal story on the home page call, The Miracle of Idaho.

For USA Law Enforcement testimonials please visit this link:  http://netposse.com/article.asp?id=76

I know we are not based in the UK but we can help your victims. The Internet knows no boundaries.

Thank you for your time and if you are interested, we would love to help. - Debi Metcalfe, President of Stolen Horse International, Inc.

Debi Metcalfe
Stolen Horse International, Inc
NetPosse.com www.netposse.com
704-484-2165
Join our NetPosse Alerts and NetPosse News mailing list.

Never Underestimate the Power of One!


Thank you for taking the time to read this as we are all volunteers for SHI in this organization.  Have a great day!


----------

